# Forge World Emperor's Children, Phoenix Terminators and Iron Hand Contemptor



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Those Terminators are so gorgeous


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Those Terminators are absolutely amazing.

Midnight


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Those Terminators are *awesome*!


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Though the Emperors Children are a bunch of prissy, masochistic bastards, I agree that those terminators are awesome.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

As I've mentioned on facebook, you can either spend £50 on 3 retarded termitubbies, or £50 on those terminators...this seems a very difficult choice...not


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

And then Slaanesh happens, and the Phoenix Termies afterwards look like they were sculpted by Hieronymus Bosch.

Awesome though.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Agreed, I want *those* terminators. Not the ones I paint :laugh:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Protoss119 said:


> And then Slaanesh happens, and the Phoenix Termies afterwards look like they were sculpted by Hieronymus Bosch.
> 
> Awesome though.


There's John Blanche for you!

Agree with the general consensus that they're awesome models, but can't shake the feeling that their more smooth and rounded aesthetic, complete with their bulky proportions, makes them look an awful lot like War Machine minis...


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

These guys could be an interesting stand in for Grey Knights, with Force Halberds. Or, with some shiny gold paint, Custodinators.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Mossy Toes said:


> There's John Blanche for you!
> 
> Agree with the general consensus that they're awesome models, but can't shake the feeling that their more smooth and rounded aesthetic, complete with their bulky proportions, makes them look an awful lot like War Machine minis...


Yeah, they're definitely skirting the line of the classic 40K aesthetic. I mean, they're fairly cool looking. I'm just not sure they're very _40K_ looking.

The Heresy Models are starting to do that weird "Star Wars Prequel" thing, where the technology from the "past" looks sleeker than the technology of the "present". Which is even more odd, because the technology of the past _is_ the technology of the present in 40K, lol.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Difference is that warmachine models are generally crap.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Veteran Sergeant said:


> Yeah, they're definitely skirting the line of the classic 40K aesthetic. I mean, they're fairly cool looking. I'm just not sure they're very _40K_ looking.
> 
> The Heresy Models are starting to do that weird "Star Wars Prequel" thing, where the technology from the "past" looks sleeker than the technology of the "present". Which is even more odd, because the technology of the past _is_ the technology of the present in 40K, lol.


It's the same excuse, in the past all the stuff was new and available, in the future it's all old and been repaired several times and had replacements etc so it looks older and shittier designed.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

God dam it those are nice, I was going to use Deathshroud for Asteron Moloc's bodyguard but I'm sorely tempted to change that idea now! A lot of the PH EH stuff I've been tempted to use as bits and pieces for my Minos the asthetics are a little similar and used sparingly I think it could work. Bloody FW, talented bastards! GW could do to take a few leaves of their book.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Those terminators do look fantastic. So much good stuff coming out of FW with the legion specific models, but those are some of the best.

At first I was a bit underwhelmed with the Iron Hands Dread, but on 2nd look I guess that the plain-ness is quite deliberate - solid, business like, minimum of extra frills or fancy bits. Sounds about right for a piece of Iron Hands kit.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I want those terminators!!!!


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Stunningly gorgeous terminators, I think these surpass even the badass looking Deathshroud ones, but I do think with all the hawk stuff, the tabards and the big halberd type weapons they look more Thousand Sons than Emperors Children - I could see them being superb models to base TS cult terminators on. Hell i'm already trying to find a way to get them to fit with Dark Angels.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

MrPete said:


> Hell i'm already trying to find a way to get them to fit with Dark Angels.


I would use them, practically Strait Up, as the...whatever the fuck their shied & mace dudes are called. Just say that they are the 3rd squad to explain the roman numeral.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well I know what I'm getting for my birthday. That Dread is going to fit in with my Iron Hands. Nicely.


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

Xabre said:


> These guys could be an interesting stand in for Grey Knights, with Force Halberds. Or, with some shiny gold paint, Custodinators.


They are actually quite similar to the first Grey Knight Terminators. And I really love them, even though I play World Eaters.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I just had an orgasm so I'll be getting those, to add to my Army.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Achaylus72 said:


> I just had an orgasm so I'll be getting those, to add to my Army.


Slaanesh is pleased.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Veteran Sergeant said:


> Stuff not sure they're very _40K_ looking.Stuff.


Of course it's not 40k looking it's 30k.

About the whole sleek to blocky every time I think of a 30k tank I think sleek and sexy, but 40k I think looks like someone made a tank out of a troll, big and strong looking.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

FW is just so much better than GW, despite GW's attempts to stuff FW down the toilet in WD. Getting jealous of your own company... jeez. :laugh:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm I just checked out the Forgeworld Iron Hands section and I came on this, they weren't previously announced were they?


----------

